# What's your rating of knife manufacturers?



## yalskey (Feb 8, 2007)

If you HAD to put a top 5 list together of the overall best knife manufacturers out there, based on high quality practical use knives, what would it be?

Emerson? Spyderco? Kershaw? SOG? Benchmade? or what?????


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Strider
2. Benchmade
3. Spyderco
4. Kershaw
5. Gerber

that is my top five list but i do have to say i think benchmade and strider are number one but i put benchmade and numbet two.

hope you like


----------



## Hooligan (Feb 8, 2007)

Benchmade, Strider, Emerson are on top for sure. I don't know if you can list them in order because they have so many different knives.

Look for good steel from a good manufacturer with a useful (for your intended use) blade shape/design.


----------



## Ignoramus (Feb 8, 2007)

Higher End:
Busse
Chris Reeve
Strider
Swamp Rat
Fallkniven

Lower than higher end:
Spyderco
Benchmade
Emerson
Ranger
Scrap Yard Knives
Kershaw
SOG


----------



## Malpaso (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Strider
2. Benchmade
3. SOG
4. (tie) Gerber
4. (tie) Buck


----------



## ksonger (Feb 8, 2007)

wait til you have a qc problem with strider and then make up your list. 

ken


----------



## carrot (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem with "rating" manufacturers is they span many price ranges. And there are A LOT of them. CRK and Strider, along with Extrema Ratio and others are at the higher end of prices. I won't even begin to list the custom makers.

In the more affordable range of mass-manufactured knives, however, there are manufacturers like Spyderco and Benchmade, CRKT and Kershaw, Buck and Gerber...

Personally I usually choose Spyderco over Benchmade, but Benchmade has some great offerings, and Spyderco's sometimes appear to be a bit off-the-wall (like the Dodo!).


----------



## yalskey (Feb 8, 2007)

So it looks like most of you guys agree that Strider is probably the best of the bigger manufacturers.

Interesting to note that Emerson wasn't mentioned on some people's list. I was under the impression that they were the best... of course I'm a newb at this.

Carrot --> I know what you are saying, but I'm just throwing all that intropection out the window and asking for a quick and dirty list based off of nothing but subjective gut feeling.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 8, 2007)

i thought strider was among the top until someone i know had a qc issue with the knife and they currently are planning on charging to fix what was a documented defect. When you pay that much money for a knife, the bulletproof warranty should be just that, bulletproof!

I really like benchmade for production knives closely followed by kershaw ( i am a real fan of the onion assisted opening knives, i just love my titanium 189 zdp leek)

ken


----------



## CLHC (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll have to agree with what *carrot* said:


carrot said:


> The problem with "rating" manufacturers is they span many price ranges.


 Also the availability of such knives. . .

The only expriences with what is considered "well-known" manufacturer(s) of knives that I'm acquainted with in no particular order:

Benchmade

Buck

Emerson

Microtech

Spyderco

And that's besides other no-name brand or "El Cheapo" knives (_in my sphere that is_) to try out such as CRKT, Gerber, Kershaw among others. . .


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with carrot, there are many factors to rate knives on, but I have to say these are my top 5 favorite that I ahve owned...but this is just out of what In ahev owned, not all knives avaliable...

in no particular order...

1) Microtech (my favorite autos!!!!!!)
2) Benchmade (always made good knives for the money)
3) Spyderco (great knives for the money, also started new trends over the years)
4) Delta-Z (Italian compnay, no longer in buisness)
5) MOD (masters of Defense, up there with Microtech)


----------



## yalskey (Feb 8, 2007)

FOLLOW UP QUESTION:

What does Benchmade call their assisted opening feature? I know Kershaw calls it "speedsafe", but I can't seem to find benchmark knives that have a similar feature on their website.

Just to be clear... I'm NOT talking fully auto... just spring loaded (not WAVE).

And what's the deal with RED, BLACK, and BLUE lines of Benchmade knives?


----------



## Sharpdogs (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate to limit it to just five.

1. Spyderco
2. Benchmade
3. Boker
4. Kabar
5. Victorinox

Honorable mention to SOG and CRKT.


----------



## jrjunky (Feb 8, 2007)

Different knives for different reasons. 

My all time favorites (and this is purely my personal opinion).

1. Strider--------------SmF
2. Chris Reeve---------Sebenza
3. Emerson------------Commander or Karambit
4. Microtech-----------Socom
5. Benchmade---------806 w/D2

These are my EDC's and I love each one for a different reason. I have had nothing but positive exp. with each and every one of these companies and would highly recommend them. I have called for big things and little and have been treated like family...

Marc


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 8, 2007)

Um - not in any particular order but my favorites:
Benchmade
Strider
Emerson
Kershaw
Buck
--------
And for my big thumbs down list to totally stay away from - will never buy for various reasons:
Gerber
Spyderco
Cold Steel
Oh yeah and then in a low class all by itself is Dark Ops knives - to be avoided at all costs - and they do cost a lot. Mall Ninja style overpriced to the hilt junk which has so rightfully become known as Dork Ops :shakehead


----------



## DJ Q (Feb 8, 2007)

i like my spec-ops airforce fixed blade


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 8, 2007)

The colored lines of Benchmade are explained on their site - just a way of separating the toughest built knives from the cheaper ones. Gold is like a custom - very expensive and lots of bling bling. Black - very well built heavy duty - made to withstand hard daily use. Blue is sort of your standard BM - well made but not super heavy duty. Red is made outside the U.S. and is their cheper knives but I've got one and it's still a well made knife.


----------



## mjb375 (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Randall Knives
2. Strider
3. Zero Tolerance
4. Benchmade
5. Kershaw

OM...Emerson, Ontario, CRKT, Gerber, Buck

It really depends what your price range and intended use is...you always get what you pay for.


----------



## xdanx (Feb 9, 2007)

In no particular order:

Chris Reeve 
Strider
Microtech
Benchmade 
Busse



ksonger said:


> wait til you have a qc problem with strider and then make up your list.
> 
> ken


 
Are you by any chance a member of BladeForums?


----------



## pedalinbob (Feb 9, 2007)

Sharpdogs said:


> I hate to limit it to just five.
> 
> 1. Spyderco
> 2. Benchmade
> ...



Zing!

I couldn't agree more. I have a knife from each of the manufacturers listed above, except Boker.
They are all excellent knives, and even the "lower-end" stuff has remarkable quality.

I would add another honorable mention to the Byrd line (they are Spyderco-lite).

My favorites:
Spyderco Delica 4 (about $45)
Benchmade Mini-Griptillian ($60 - $70)
Kabar Dozier Thumb Notch Folder ($20!)
Victorinox Soldier ($21.50, shipped!)
Byrd Meadowlark FRN ($16!)


----------



## yalskey (Feb 9, 2007)

Not to change the subject or anything, but what do you guys think of the Benchmade Nitrous 912 / 913 ???

I'm thinking of getting the 912SBKD2, but I'm not sure if it's worth $162. I thought 154CM and SV30 steel was the best of the best blade material... this one uses D2 tool steel, which sounds cheaper to me.

Am I wrong?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 9, 2007)

1) Busse (OK to include variants as SwampRat at ScrapYard...but they would be 1/2 place down the list, IMHO...the steel is good...but it ain't infi! From 10" blade chppers to small "Game Warden" skeletenized knives, top rate quality, steel, and servie wrapped up in the toughest knives I have EVER used.
2) Chris Reeves for folders (I carry a small sebenze EVERY day), though his fixed blades are still top 5.
3) Atwood for small SMALL knives...I carried a booger, and now carry a mini-SOPT every day. I own about 6 or so of his small knives and tools.
4) Spyderco: For inexpensive (comparatively) knives, I carry a lightweight (plastic handle) endura as a dayhike knife. Sharp and reliable. 

I don't have a 5th. The above covers all of my edged tool needs outside of the kitchen.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 9, 2007)

yalskey said:


> Not to change the subject or anything, but what do you guys think of the Benchmade Nitrous 912 / 913 ???
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the 912SBKD2, but I'm not sure if it's worth $162. I thought 154CM and SV30 steel was the best of the best blade material... this one uses D2 tool steel, which sounds cheaper to me.
> 
> Am I wrong?


 
D2 is a tough as nails steel. Great for big coppers and a HARD use camp knife. If your knife is not going to be used in such a way as to need that incredible level of toughness, it may be overkill. I have a harder time (but not impossible) time getting it to take a superior edge. I prefer SV30 in knives of this type, as well as smaller knives. It is PLENTY tough, takes a fantastic edge (with some practice) and holds that edge very, very well. As seen from my previous post, I love INFI steel, but that is only available from Busse.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 9, 2007)

i am.  although i have not posted there yet about this particular problem. it is still very much in progress. this was a strider folder that had a lockup problem. The handles were customized by james coogler. Coogler adjusted the lock on it to help with the problem and now strider is blaming coogler for the original documented problem. Pretty poor form. btw, if you like strider knives, check out coogler's knives, pretty classy and bulletproof warranty. This may be just a communication problem between the dealer and strider about the nature of the problem but the bottom line is if there is a problem, just fix it and move on! I mean really, how many problems do you hear about chris reeves knives that are not immediately resolved at no cost to the owner.

BTW, my favorite knife is the Randall Model 1 combat knife that i carried in vietnam! 

ken




xdanx said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Chris Reeve
> Strider
> ...


----------



## ksonger (Feb 9, 2007)

and my edc is a benchmade mini-skirmish, titanium framelock with s30v blade with the smoothest action i have ever experienced on a folder.

ken


----------



## NoFair (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd take Spyderco's higher end knives over Benchmade or Strider any day. If I needed a knife to anchor the boat one day I might take a look at a Strider....

Some of the Striders are closer to being knives and they are well made, but I don't want one...

1. Spyderco (for almost everything)
2. Busse (fixed blades)
3. Fallkniven (fixed blades)
4. Emerson 
5. Victorinox for the SAKs..


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2007)

Emerson makes good knives. Just they aren't as popular.

I too would take a higher-end Spyderco over most other company's offerings. Not insanely expensive, built tough, and designed for function over form.

I also really like Bark River Knife and Tool for fixed blades...


----------



## Gadget Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

1. Chris Reeve
2. Benchmade
3. Emerson
4. Zero Tolerance
5. Spyderco

CRKT just missed my top five!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Feb 9, 2007)

Nobody mentioned Maxxim Brand?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2007)

1)Strider Knives (Mick and Duane and the crew)

2)Ernest Emerson

3)Tom Mayo

4)Rick Hinderer

5)Bobby Branton

The order is loose at best. Each one is different but all are equals in terms of quality, business execution, and overall GREAT GUYS!

Benchmade makes an awesome production blade!

Dutch


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 9, 2007)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> Nobody mentioned Maxxim Brand?


 
I don't want to be rude but are you being sarcastic? Maxam brand knives (is that what your talking about?) are on the bottom of the barrel along with most frost knives, and other companies like jaguar, tomahawk, and Mtech...

like this set for example...not a bad deal if they are for display and you never use them...

http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/product.jsp?PriceEnd=&order=PriceAsc&CatalogName=&range=131&list=10&Feature=&Cat=1&SearchText=set&Mode=Cat&PriceStart=&Brand=&SKU=BFSKFANSEThttp://http://www.eknifeworks.com/w...et&Mode=Cat&PriceStart=&Brand=&SKU=BFSKFANSET


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Feb 9, 2007)

sarcasm?...600 pieces for $79.95 on HSN how can they not be in the top 5??? lol...yes joking...

On a more serious note...nobody mentioned Al Mar...one of my top 5 for sure...

Flavio


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 9, 2007)

BugOutGear_USA said:


> sarcasm?...600 pieces for $79.95 on HSN how can they not be in the top 5??? lol...yes joking...
> 
> On a more serious note...nobody mentioned Al Mar...one of my top 5 for sure...
> 
> Flavio


 
lol, ok, just checking, I know there are people out there who actually think they are very nice knives...:wow: :whoopin:  


and yes, Almar is not as popular as Benchamde or Spyderco but I think they also make fine knives for the money...there are tons of brands like that which don't get the spotlight but are excelent bargains...Emerson, SOG, Dalton, Paragon...etc...

by the way here is a link to soem of those knives, a few knife videos to watch if your bored...

http://www.videoknife.com/all_page.html


----------



## Eskimonio (Feb 10, 2007)

Curious to know what is keeping SOG from being higher rated.

I picked up the Flash II a couple of years ago and it's one of the better made knives I've used. I also own a few KaBar and Benchmade, which are both very nice, but I actually prefer the Flash with its spring assist opening over my Bench auto.


----------



## yalskey (Feb 10, 2007)

Eskimonio said:


> Curious to know what is keeping SOG from being higher rated.
> 
> I picked up the Flash II a couple of years ago and it's one of the better made knives I've used. I also own a few KaBar and Benchmade, which are both very nice, but I actually prefer the Flash with its spring assist opening over my Bench auto.



I also have a SOG Flash II. The quality doesn't really strike me as top of the line. I was cutting the plastic "don't steal me" stuff off some video games I bought at Costco... After that, the blade wiggles in relation to the handle. It's not super floppy, but it still can jiggle like 1/16 of an inch side to side.

I got an Emerson Mini CQC-7 B-SFS now, and while I'm warming up to the cool factor of the WAVE, It doesn't really strike me as being "built like a bank vault / tank" either. Seems pretty standard to me... maybe I'm dumb.

Anybody out there can tell me the strongest built knife pocket folder all-around? Not just blade steel, but overall beefy robustness.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 10, 2007)

Which benchmade auto do you have? I am sitting here playing with my mel pardue but i really prefer either the assisted opening of my leek or the snap open of the benchmade mini-skirmish to the autos. I think SOG is not mentioned more because it frankly is just not as mainstream as the benchmades for example. There are so many high quality knifemakers either production and custom that we really just end up discussing a few favorites. 

ken


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 10, 2007)

yalskey said:


> Anybody out there can tell me the strongest built knife pocket folder all-around? Not just blade steel, but overall beefy robustness.


 
That has to be Strider knives...the thick blade is VERY BEefy and will not be good for cuttign thigns like clamshell packaging like the platic thats molded to products like batteries...but a strider will last through soem really harch conditions...Different knives for different cuttign tasks...like the victorinox knife has a very thin blade which is better for cutting things like that...but because of the thin blade it can't ahndle bigger cuting jobs...like I said different tools for different jobs, most of use settle for somethgin in between, like the goldilocks of knives, lol, not to big, not to small, not to thin, not to thick...and we use it for everything...


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 10, 2007)

The OP did specify _practical_ use, and it doesn't get any more practical than a
Swiss Army knife by Victorinox or Wenger.


----------



## yalskey (Feb 10, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> That has to be Strider knives...the thick blade is VERY BEefy and will not be good for cuttign thigns like clamshell packaging like the platic thats molded to products like batteries...but a strider will last through soem really harch conditions...Different knives for different cuttign tasks...like the victorinox knife has a very thin blade which is better for cutting things like that...but because of the thin blade it can't ahndle bigger cuting jobs...like I said different tools for different jobs, most of use settle for somethgin in between, like the goldilocks of knives, lol, not to big, not to small, not to thin, not to thick...and we use it for everything...



Now, here's the next question for you.

Does strider make a folder that has spring-assist / assisted-opening?

Does strider make a folder with ZDP-189 steel?

If they do, I'm sold.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 10, 2007)

Cutlerylover, have you seen/held the coogle folders? I can only speak from personal experience but james cooglers Mod. A10 is much beefier than the strider SNG in a side by side comparison. Perhaps one of the bigger striders is beefier as well as bigger i dont know since it is a little hard to find that info and i have never actually held one. The coogler also is titanium on both slabs not titanium one side and g10 on the other like the strider. For me, i would not want to carry either since they really (to me) are not practical edc's, eg you could use the blade on the coogler for a prybar withour harming it but as cutlerylover points out, the strider and definitely not the coogler would be practical for opening letters and bubblepacs. Both have s30v steel, neither come in zdp189 although both might make you one if you wanted to pay! . But damn, that coogler has one thick blade and really beefy construction. Don't get me wrong, the strider is a nice knife and very popular but you really got to hold/see that coogler.

ken
(in no way affiliated with ANY knifemaker)






cutlerylover said:


> That has to be Strider knives...the thick blade is VERY BEefy and will not be good for cuttign thigns like clamshell packaging like the platic thats molded to products like batteries...but a strider will last through soem really harch conditions...Different knives for different cuttign tasks...like the victorinox knife has a very thin blade which is better for cutting things like that...but because of the thin blade it can't ahndle bigger cuting jobs...like I said different tools for different jobs, most of use settle for somethgin in between, like the goldilocks of knives, lol, not to big, not to small, not to thin, not to thick...and we use it for everything...


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 10, 2007)

yalskey said:


> Now, here's the next question for you.
> 
> Does strider make a folder that has spring-assist / assisted-opening?
> 
> ...


 
I do not think they use either...just framelocks from what I have seen, no assisted opening for them...and Im pretty sure they do not use ZDP-189 steel either its way to brittle!!!! I have heard that the Leeks with the ZDP-189 blade steel have had problems with the tips breaking...








ksonger said:


> Cutlerylover, have you seen/held the coogle folders? I can only speak from personal experience but james cooglers Mod. A10 is much beefier than the strider SNG in a side by side comparison. Perhaps one of the bigger striders is beefier as well as bigger i dont know since it is a little hard to find that info and i have never actually held one. The coogler also is titanium on both slabs not titanium one side and g10 on the other like the strider. For me, i would not want to carry either since they really (to me) are not practical edc's, eg you could use the blade on the coogler for a prybar withour harming it but as cutlerylover points out, the strider and definitely not the coogler would be practical for opening letters and bubblepacs. Both have s30v steel, neither come in zdp189 although both might make you one if you wanted to pay! . But damn, that coogler has one thick blade and really beefy construction. Don't get me wrong, the strider is a nice knife and very popular but you really got to hold/see that coogler.
> 
> ken
> (in no way affiliated with ANY knifemaker)


 


oh cool, I never heard of ithem before, are the Cooger knives producton? Or custom?


----------



## guyg (Feb 10, 2007)

I have'nt used a Strider, so I start with Chris Reeve and Bark River, then Benchmade and Buck and of course, Victorinox.


----------



## ksonger (Feb 10, 2007)

I believe that they are custom made, yes. YOu can check out his A10 at http://www.cncbladewerkz.net/Folders.htm (i hope this does not violate some rule and mods feel free to delete it if it does). I first ran into his work when my son had his strider sng g10 handle custom grooved for better grip. That thing is really a blade monster!  I like the ergonomics of the handle better as well, i find the strider to "angular" for my small hand. As a bonus, i think it is cheaper than the strider as well.
 
btw, my titanium zdp-189 leek sees weekend duty and i just love the action on it, so far no problems with the tip,
 
ken




cutlerylover said:


> I do not think they use either...just framelocks from what I have seen, no assisted opening for them...and Im pretty sure they do not use ZDP-189 steel either its way to brittle!!!! I have heard that the Leeks with the ZDP-189 blade steel have had problems with the tips breaking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yalskey (Feb 10, 2007)

ksonger said:


> I believe that they are custom made, yes. YOu can check out his A10 at http://www.cncbladewerkz.net/Folders.htm (i hope this does not violate some rule and mods feel free to delete it if it does). I first ran into his work when my son had his strider sng g10 handle custom grooved for better grip. That thing is really a blade monster!  I like the ergonomics of the handle better as well, i find the strider to "angular" for my small hand. As a bonus, i think it is cheaper than the strider as well.
> 
> btw, my titanium zdp-189 leek sees weekend duty and i just love the action on it, so far no problems with the tip,
> 
> ken



I just bought a leek titanium zdp-189 on eBay for $137 shipped. Can you tell me a bit more about how you like or dislike yours?

I thought that ZDP was less brittle then a lot of other high carbon steels because of some magical components in it.

What I'm wondering about is how ZDP stacks up with Damascus and Busse's INMI (I think that's how they spell it).

Anyone have the scoop on that?

p.s. It's a shame that Strider has no ZDP, or assisted folders. It's also ashame that cncbladewerz's knives are $1300.


----------



## xdanx (Feb 10, 2007)

yalskey said:


> p.s. It's a shame that Strider has no ZDP, or assisted folders.


 
There is the Zero Tolerance 0300, it was partly designed by Mick Strider and uses the same materials with assisted opening.


----------



## rycen (Feb 10, 2007)

Strider,CR and um...


----------



## matrixshaman (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow - haven't been keeping up to speed on blade steels I guess - that ZDP-189 looks like some very hard stuff. Although Rockwell hardness numbers don't always tell the whole story - as in the slippery or glide factor as I call it accounts for some of the steels cutting ability. Good luck sharpening that puppy (but maybe it'll not need it being that hard).


----------



## daloosh (Feb 11, 2007)

Everyone has personal taste and budget to consider. For production knives then:
1. Strider
2. Emerson
3. Chris Reeve
4. Benchmade
5. Spyderco
but that's just me.
daloosh


----------



## yalskey (Feb 11, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> Wow - haven't been keeping up to speed on blade steels I guess - that ZDP-189 looks like some very hard stuff. Although Rockwell hardness numbers don't always tell the whole story - as in the slippery or glide factor as I call it accounts for some of the steels cutting ability. Good luck sharpening that puppy (but maybe it'll not need it being that hard).



It's only a matter of time until we have full tang blades made of actual diamond LOL


----------



## bobbomatic (Feb 11, 2007)

1. Benchmade (Got a Mini Skirmish, mini griptillian, a 530, and a Benchmite2)
2. Spyderco (Got a waved delica 4)
3. SOG (Got a Flash2)
4. Kabar (Impact Tanto)
5. CRKT (Edgie, M16-O3Z, Crawford/Kasper)
OM: My Gerber LMFII Infantry Knife, Kershaw Leek


----------



## Terry M (Feb 11, 2007)

I've had Spydercos, a Benchmade, Gerbers, and Kershaws for my good knives. 

I've loved each of them for different reasons, however Gerber is pissing the quality of their knives down their leg. I will not buy another Gerber. 
Right now? I'm carrying a BM mini grip and absolutely LOVE the thing. It's perfect for me.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah I just printed a steel chart for rockwell ratings and here is How ZDP-189 stands up to the others...

ZDP-189 - 68 !!!
VG-10 - 60
D2, A2, both - 60
O1 - 62
S30V - 58-60
AUS-8 - 59
440C - 60
420/ 420-J2 - 56
154CM - 61
ATS34 (pretty close to 154CM as far as what its made of) Also 61


So yeah...ZDP-189 is the very hardest of the steels right now...hopefully you guys don't ahve nay problem...I think that the people who I heard had their tip break off...well, they might have been using it more than just to cut, you know how sometimes people don't think and they might have used it to pry somethign, but I am not sure...I always cringe when I hear a story like that, and I constintaly tell people (who are not knife people) DON"T pry with a knife...knives are used for cutting, not prying, you gotta use the right tool for the job...I have a friend who has a cheapo knife he keeps breaking, he uses it to pry open things, I tell him all the time, thats not right man, he doesn't listen, and he always breaks the tip or bends it on his cheap $5 knives...then one day he does it again and he asks me if he could borrow my knife, He knows its a better knife than his so he tells me that my knife should be able to pry since it is a good one, I just laugh at him and tell him he is an idiot...lol, he knows Im just joking, but really he is an idiot...and too stuborn to listen to me and buy a decent knife, and only use it to cut things...by the way he is not a close friend, lol, more of like a guy I just know...I don't see him much, he kind of gets on my nerves, I know him through another friend...am I rambling now? Sorry, lol...


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, by the way I got that info on the rockwell numbers from this site in case anyone wanted to know...

http://www.rusticforge.com/knives.htm


----------



## goldenlight (Feb 13, 2007)

IMHO, you have divide knives into 'High End and/or Custom' and 'Production Knives'

Strider and Chris Reeve knives (and others like them) are in a whole different price class than what most of us can afford.

FWIW, I've found the Axis lock Benchmade knives to be outstanding performers for the money.

I have several that I can flick open virtually as fast as an automatic, and close equally quickly, with one hand.

The 154CM steel takes and holds an excellent edge.

I have never liked Spyderco knives: I find most of them are simply too thin in the handle area for a good grip; and the lock back design makes closing them almost a two hand, or at least a pretty slow operation. Slow to open, too. The hole is, for me, harder to use than the more common thumbstud.

But that's just my opinion.

I like going to the large gun shows in my area: all the big knife dealers know me (they've gotten a *lot* of my money) and you can pick up and hold and compare dozens of knives in an hour. How a knife fits your hand is worth more than all the talk and hype in the world. Prices are always negotiable, when you pay with cash (....off the books; nudge, nudge, wink, wink) so prices can be cheaper than buying off the 'net.

There are so many really good knives in the $80 to $150 range, I see no reason to spend more. (Unless you are uber wealthy, and can afford to buy a half dozen Striders, and never use them....).

Don't get me wrong: Striders are GREAT knives, but they are very, very expensive, and most are too large for practical EDC. What good does a really expensive, tough knife do you if it's at home in the safe when you need it?

They are built to take abuse that most of us will never subject a knife to. If you are going camping, you can spend 1/4 the money on a really good fixed blade knife which will do anything a Strider can do, and then some.

I don't know if there are large gun shows where you live (you can find them advertised in the Classified Ads under 'sporting goods', 'hunting and fishing', or something similar. Or there may be listed on the 'net. They say a picture is worth a thousand words; if so, then actually holding a knife before you buy it must be worth 100,000 words.

That's my two cents worth. Good luck.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 13, 2007)

Mid-End cutlery
1. Spyderco- Integrity to its fullest 
Emerson- Ernie rocks, great guy to simply have a chat with. Beautiful stuff too, especially his customs
2. Kershaw- another buncha great guys 
3. CRKT- nice guys, great customer service, decent quality
4. BM- nice product, a tad shady business wise
5. MT- nice job calling your fanboys a buncha jerks, but nice products
6. CS- most skeevy knife company, period


----------



## Any Cal. (Feb 13, 2007)

I have not owned a Spydie, but of some Benchmades, Bucks, and CS, the CS 4" Voyager is my all time favorite folder. The blade took a much better edge than the ATS34 on the benchmades, and after I whittled out a hickory handle for another knife for an hour, the blade was still shaving sharp. The knife has the best blade to handle ratio, and was tough. Whatever the company's antics, that particular knife was quite good.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree in that Cold steel makes some nice stuff...bit its hit and miss with their products...As hard as it is I keep polotics out fo it when buying stuff knives are no exception...I wouldn't care if Lyn Thompson went out and said all of his customers are total idiots, I woudl still buy his knives if I like them...now that might sound stupid, but at the end of the day I want a good knife no matter who makes it...I love my cols steel Ti-lite and I also love my cols steel land and sea rescue knife which I have been EDCing lately, and I also love my other cold steel knives I had in the past like the vaquero grande and the XL voyager (what beasts) and I would love to own on of their arc angels...but some people like to buy the company along with the products so they steer clear of cold steel becasue of Lynn Thompson (the owner) becasue of what he sais and claims...


----------



## dano (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's how I look at it:

*High end production knives* in my opinionated order:
Chris Reeve
William Henry
Zero Tolerance (a division of Kershaw/KAI)
Strider

*Production Knives* in my opinionated order
Benchmade
Victorinox/Wenger (Now the same brand, Victorinox bought Wenger)
Kershaw
Spyderco
Ontario
Cold Steel (please don't start a war over Lynn Thompson in this thread)

I think a user can't go wrong with any mid priced folder (that I'll define with a pricepoint between 50-75 bucks). Spyderco, Benchamde, Kershaw, etc all make good pieces in this pricepoint.

--dan


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 13, 2007)

dano said:


> Cold Steel (please don't start a war over Lynn Thompson in this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> --dan


 
I agree, just a note, we are talking about the knives themselves, not the companies politics...Just a thought since I know some people out there can go on and on about him...Lets stick tot he knives themselves...


----------



## wquiles (Feb 13, 2007)

From the little that I have owned and used:

1) CR - Small Sebenza - BG42 steel. The highest quality knife I have ever owned/used. After many years of EDC and actual use, it still works like new and locks like a bank's vault. BG42 keeps an awesome edge for a long time 

2) BM - Specially the Axis lock models. I currently use the small Ritter, and a plain edge Presidio 520 with custom 3D scales. Although I like my Sebenza a lot, I end up using the Axis lock BM's more often since it is much faster for me to open and close the Axis lock blades, specially one handed. You can close the Sebie one handed, but for me it is not as fast nor as safe as with an Axis lock.

3) Spyderco - I currently don't own any, as I prefer the BM's and the Axis lock, but the ones that I had in years past have always been good knifes for the money.

Just my 2 cents 

Will


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't have anything high end, nor do I have more than three of any one brand.

I like my CRKT M16-03Z best, for it's Zytel Scales and Carson Flipper. I don't find it to hold an edge all that well however.

I have two Kershaw Vapor and one VaporII, and these things come VERY sharp. The original Vapor that I've had longest is still pretty darn sharp! All the Vapors feel good in hand.

I have one Benchmade, a lower end Pardue framelock with a black blade. It took quite a bit of punishment before losing sharpness.

Those are the only "tactical" knives I ever carry. I also have a medium Shrade lock back and a Victorinox Classic on me each day. The Classic pretty much for the scissors, although it's pretty good at slitting the cover on electrical wire too.


----------



## kanarie (Feb 14, 2007)

> I like my CRKT M16-03Z best, for it's Zytel Scales and Carson Flipper. I don't find it to hold an edge all that well however.


The M16 Z series is the budget series (lower grade AUS4 or AUS6 steel)
Almost all of the types with alum. scales have better steel ( AUS8)
i own A (big dog) M16-14M made of AUS8
It took me a while to find out the logic behind the different types of M16's


----------



## hughblong (Jul 20, 2013)

So little mention of Cold Steel?

I've used most of the main manufacturers products, and to me, Cold Steel is in the top of the pack for bang for the buck, quality control, and variety of product lines.

I'm a new convert to Spyderco...their build quality, even on the budget knives, is fantastic.

My list would be:



Spyderco
Cold Steel
Kershaw
CRKT

Its all very subjective of course, but I own several folders from each of those brands, plus others (I havea couple of Lone Wolf Harsey folders.)


----------

